# Free Freight To Nationals



## MHB (13/9/12)

As usual anyone who has qualified for the nationals, if you get your entries in to the shop by 08/10/2012 we will freight then for you.
It was good to see so many Hunter Brewers do so well at the State comp, good luck to you all in the Nationals.
MHB


----------



## MHB (18/9/12)

Well now that the results are out, good time to bump this.
MHB


----------

